# Lake Livingston report. 12-20-08



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Me and Dbullard hooked up at early thirty this morning. We chased shad with the castnet, until he caught about a 5 pound buffalo and then it was on. I fleeced it out and cut it up into bite sized morsels for our target fish, which was the catfish of course.

We fished under every stump, tree, bush, piling and whatever else that a cormorant would roost on. The fish were there and they were hungry.You can see the live well was about to run over with fish. We had them stacked in there like cord wood.

We wound up keeping 50 fish. Dbullard let about 25 more go, by not setting the hook properly, or letting them get off at the side of the boat. I caught a nice 8 pounder, that I CPRed. He has that picture. 

We were off the water at 11:15 this morning. It was a morning that was made for fishing. Just a slight breeze and temperatures that were just right, with an overcast sky. It couldn't have been a better day, if we were allowed to design it ourselves.

It took us a little while to clean and fillet 50 good size catfish, but we got it done and Dbullard was glad he let those other ones get away. I cleaned all mine, so when I got home, I could begin frying them shortly after. That is exactly what I did too. Kim and I just finished up a catfish dinner that was fit for a King and we are both stuffed.

We had an absolute blast catching all these fish on Rod and Reel. I hope ya'll enjoy the pics. Don't pay attention to the date on the pictures. I changed the batteries out this morning and it always goes back to 2004.

Until next time.........................


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

it was one heck of a morning for sure.Here is the CPR'D PICK.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

That fish don't look that big, with me releasing it. I need to lose about a hundred pounds. Maybe you can do the releasing next time. Oh, I forgot to mention the fog. It was real foggy this morning. 

Glad you made it home Dbullard. That extra attention to detail on those fillets had Kim loving them. She ate so much, she had to lay down and try to keep from throwing up. Yes, they were that good. She just ate way too many.

I fried them in peanut oil. I seasoned the oil, by frying some plain onion slices at about 350 degrees. I fried two batches of onions and then started on the fish. They turned out great.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

GG the other pics of you and the big fish had to much info in it.I will be frying some catfish and back strap tonight!!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

here you GG!


----------



## rodbarnett (Mar 5, 2008)

Great report GG.Looks like you need another apple fritter to keep up your strenght.lol
REB


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a meat haul boys! On R&R to boot, WTG. That cormorant fishing is as good as bulkhead fishing in the spring from the way you guys have been racking em up. I'm up at Waco helping to take care of dad after his surgery, but I'll be back around 1-1-09 and want to give this action a try. If I'm thinking right most of the roosts are up past the 190 bridge?
SS


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Gator gar said:


> I seasoned the oil, by frying some plain onion slices at about 350 degrees. I fried two batches of onions and then started on the fish. They turned out great.


The onions do make a difference don't they! 

Great pics and report! You sure now how to make someone hungry too!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

rodbarnett said:


> Great report GG.Looks like you need another apple fritter to keep up your strenght.lol
> REB


Reb, I stopped by the donut shop this morning and got a sausage egg and cheese biscuit, smoked jalapeno sausage kolache and two dozen donut holes. I brought Dbullard the cow pie shaped apple fritter. It took him awhile, but he finally got it down.

It was hard to eat out there, cause the fish were biting so good. We always had one on the line, just about the whole time we were out there. It was crazy and fun.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Loy I am off the 25th - the 4th maybe we can catch the weather right.


shadslinger said:


> That's a meat haul boys! On R&R to boot, WTG. That cormorant fishing is as good as bulkhead fishing in the spring from the way you guys have been racking em up. I'm up at Waco helping to take care of dad after his surgery, but I'll be back around 1-1-09 and want to give this action a try. If I'm thinking right most of the roosts are up past the 190 bridge?
> SS


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

GG the fried catfish lools great ,but what is with the sides you usually just have only fried catfish?


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

nice catch....I didn't go out Sat. morning but I did go out right before dark Sat. night. Threw out about 15 jugs as I checked my trotlines. I got 3 nice cats in about 45 min. I really found the shad in the area I was at.....Enough for me to clean.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

RAYSOR said:


> GG the fried catfish lools great ,but what is with the sides you usually just have only fried catfish?


 Kim wanted some fried taters and I went with the coleslaw. You're right though, this is a first for me, in a long time. I fried some more fish today. Man, this stuff is good.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Yours always looks great, do you use just corn meal and spice or a premix?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dbullard I have the 4th on my calendar and I'm looking forward to fishing if it works out.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

RAYSOR said:


> Yours always looks great, do you use just corn meal and spice or a premix?


I use the Louisiana fish fry in the blue box or bag. Deep fried in peanut oil.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

looks like alota fun!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> dbullard I have the 4th on my calendar and I'm looking forward to fishing if it works out.


I'll make sure there are plenty of birds waiting on ya'll. I'll be there on the 3rd to check. Hehehehehahahahah...


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Good Report!*

When I fry my catfish, I do two batches....my sweetie doesn't like too much "hot", so I sprinkle a pretty good amount of cayenne pepper on my batch! Gives them a little extra snap!

Later
R3F


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

REd3Fish, I'm with you on the red pepper, I use black pepper, red pepper, paprika, and salt on both side then I roll them in cornmeal in a 1 gallon ziplock. I fry what I want and then lay the other breaded fillets on a cookie sheet with wax paper and freeze them hard. Then I put them a 1 gallon zip and when I want to fry some all I do is heat up the peanut oil(only kind right Gator Gar) and take however many I need from the ziplock and fry them frozen. You have to have that oil sizzling hot, and when the frozen fillet hits the oil it seals the breading instantly and the fish will cook with all of its natural juice and stay moist with the outside crisp. Most of my friends who come over and eat ask for this kind of fish even if I have some that is fresh. I think it is the best way to cook fish.
This a bachelor's dream, takes just a short time to cook and you only cook what you need. Also you can eat it over the sink and not even have to wash dishes, LOL.
SS


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm going to try that bread then freeze method. Sounds like a true time saver.

Oh and I am getting geared up today to catch some fish tonight, tomorrow or tomorrow night. I'm heading to academy to get some stuff to make some buffalo catching gear. They sure make good bait.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes those buffalo are great bait, stay on the hook and cats love em. Below the dam I use them and always catch a bigger cat on them than shad. I use them in bite size chunks of about a half inch square.
When you have big meat haul like you and bdullard have been catching it really pays to take the time to freeze some that way. You never waste any like you do if you freeze them in big chunks.
Looking forward to a good report from ya on the 3rd.

BTW, how are you going to rig for buffalo? I catch them at the state park from the last boat dock corner in my cast net. Sometimes, it usually takes a while but I catch one or two plus a carp most times. Buffalo are better bait than carp, IMHO. I have gill netted them along time ago in the Neches River. I had more than I could deal with after one night, gave away a ton and plowed the rest into a garden. Awesome fertilzer.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been reading the rough fish forum on Texasfishing forum and have got ideas from them by chumming with range cubes and sweet corn. I'm going to give it a try. Guess I will use what they call a hair rig with corn for bait.

I was kidding about going on the 3rd. I wouldn't potlick ya'lls fishing hole like that. Maybe tomorrow, but not the day before ya'll go.

I'm looking forward to trying the buffalo on rod and reel. You're right, it makes fantastic bait.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

you going to set some jugs at white rock ?Work them stumps over.


Gator gar said:


> I've been reading the rough fish forum on Texasfishing forum and have got ideas from them by chumming with range cubes and sweet corn. I'm going to give it a try. Guess I will use what they call a hair rig with corn for bait.
> 
> I was kidding about going on the 3rd. I wouldn't potlick ya'lls fishing hole like that. Maybe tomorrow, but not the day before ya'll go.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying the buffalo on rod and reel. You're right, it makes fantastic bait.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thinking about the roosts there might be some close to where I fish on the South end, on the West bank.
Gator gar, from the reports you and dbullard have been posting I bet it wouldn't hurt them at all if you went the day before.
Right now my freezer is full of venison/pork smoked link sausage and processed deer meat. So some R&R action is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I took my time this morning. I'm packing up 20 anchored jugs and 3 rod and reels and if the weather permits, I'll be leaving here within the hour. I have to have some fresh fillets for Friday. Well, I they don't have to be fresh, but I prefer to have them fresh.

I'll post up when I get back.

I just checked the weather and it looks like I'm heading out. Talk to ya'll later.


----------

